# how much do auto electricians charge?



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

need an auto spark to come out and take a look at my motor, wondered if anyone has used one lately, and what they charge for the call out and labour costs etc?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

probly differ where you are in the coutry bud

wats the problem?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm in Hertfordshire. Basically I thought the starter motor had packed up so changed that, still won't start, so I changed the battery, still won't start so I'm thinking it might be an electrical fault. Basically think Iv thrown alot of money at it where I should have done this in the 1st place lol


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

What happens when you try to start it? Clicking? does the engine turn over but not fire up? Fuel pump priming? You got sparks? A lot of questions I know but might help point in the right direction. As for auto electrician can be pricy but will vary. Worth ringing a few in your area to gauge prices for diagnostics.

What car is it?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

its a 2001 a3 quattro, it all started last week when i suspected something was up, when i turned the key, rather than it turning over straight away, there was asplit second delay before it would come to life, then at the start of this week, nothing..doesnt even turn over, and i get no clicking. me and my dad jumped started it earlier from a down hill start, but as soon as i got it back round to my house, turned it off, and tried to start it but theres just nothing happening.

have already emailed one company, but will have to wait till monday before i hear from em or can call em, just wish id done it in the first place rather than buy a new starter and battery, feels like iv wasted the money


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

sounds like a battery or alternator problem to me


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Ummm, Personally I think it may be a sensor issue or a dodgy earth, if it was battery then obviously once the new battery was fitted it would have started up, if it was the alternator it would have started to being with and died later as the battery would be been flat.

You say there was a delay, sounds like it would be a cam/crank sensor failed that was preventing the ecu knowing what position the engine was in and stopping it cranking. Could also try a mobile mechanic would only require them to use a multimeter to test the voltages across the battery and alternator to see if it was them. Failing that may need pluging into a T4 or similar diagnostic machine.

Do your lights and other electrics still work? Can always check the fuses as thats a 2 second job just to rule them out.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah all the lights work, dashlights come on, central locking still works etc..have plugged it into vagcom and gets an error code of 16946, this link explains it -

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16946/P0562/001378#16946.2FP0562.2F001378_-_System_Voltage:_Too_Low

have had no codes relating to the cam/crank sensor so leads me to believe its a wiring issue,

looking at other companies in the area, but being the weekend, wont be ale to do anything till monday


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

What was the voltage that it returned? Could a failed voltage regulator, dont know a great deal about the audi's Im afraid. Have had a lot of rain recently, you gone through any large puddles, might be worth disconnecting some of the connectors giving them a good spray of a WD40 and wipe them down then reconnect them. Went through a river in a mates Jeep and the thing died 50 yards down the road, coated everything in wd40 and it started up lol.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Cheers for the helpful input though, got a guy coming on Tuesday so will hopefully be back on the road


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Is it the 1.8 20vt engine? i would say if the ign switch is ok, it's a bad earth issue, i have also seen a few ecu problems on the vag range our labour rates are £35ph mobile service.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

oldskoolcool said:


> Is it the 1.8 20vt engine? i would say if the ign switch is ok, it's a bad earth issue, i have also seen a few ecu problems on the vag range our labour rates are £35ph mobile service.


got it in one mate, had to replace part of the earth cable due to a high resistance problem..im thinking it was this all along and was no need for a new starter and battery, more bloody money down the drain, cost me £160, should have just called the guy out in the first place, cheers for the helpful advice lads, but as of yesterday the car is back on the road, and starts first time :thumb:


----------

